# 2010 Crewmax Trd 5.7 And One More Trailer



## vexter1 (May 18, 2010)

OK - started the topic yesterday with the 2010 Crewmax TRD 5.7 with towing package and the 28krs - didn't quite feel safe with the setup. So I'm still shopping around. I've found another trailer - a work and play 26DB - according to the web site - the hitch weight is 1065 and trailer weight is 7196 and cargo cap is 5500 - which puts the total trailer load as 13065. But I'm almost 100% positive I would never load that much in the cargo area - I'm thinking about 2000 lbs or so max. Should I or should I not? Would a WD hitch help me get this one done? I appreciate the help again guys - I'm new to towing like this and am still learning - so the help is MUCH appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'd take the 280RKS first because if I read it right, this trailer is longer and heavier....


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

On rear loading toyhaulers, the tongue weight dosent change as much. The weight is generally only added to the trailers axles. Not near as much room in one of these compared to an Outback though. Be sure to go look at one of these before you get serious. They are pretty much a car trailer set up to camp in.

The difference between this and a 28krs might be worth getting a bigger truck for.

You said youd add about 800lbs with the outback, and this one you say maybe 2000 lbs.

1000lbs is all the outback can handle..

For what you plan to do, this would make the most since. If you could keep your trailer weight around 9000lbs maybe this would work.

I would go looking for one of these this weekend. Try and find a used one. That way you could ask for a test tow, or at least hook one up and see what you think of the combo. Many dealers will let you test tow if you already have your financing and are a serious buyer.

Dont buy anything without a test tow first.

Carey


----------



## vexter1 (May 18, 2010)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> On rear loading toyhaulers, the tongue weight dosent change as much. The weight is generally only added to the trailers axles. Not near as much room in one of these compared to an Outback though. Be sure to go look at one of these before you get serious. They are pretty much a car trailer set up to camp in.
> 
> The difference between this and a 28krs might be worth getting a bigger truck for.
> 
> ...


Yeah - the reason I said 800 in the outback and 2000 in this is that I plan on trying to build a sink setup and prep table in the cargo area for the competitions. Where as in the 28krs I was just going to stow the smokers in the front and make due with the sinks in the unit. Considering we go out on a Friday night, compete through Sat day and then go home - the less space in not much of an issue so long as I have space to sleep 3-4 people, shower, toilet and room to store coolers, smokers and other stuff (paper towels, foil, gloves etc) -

HTH as far as what I'm up to and why I'm looking at this - thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

There is a person here that is a pro BBQ'r. Cant remember there name. You might contact them if someone can remember there name. They may have some insight to help with your choices. They had a Kargoroo. Cant remember which one.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> There is a person here that is a pro BBQ'r. Cant remember there name. You might contact them if someone can remember there name. They may have some insight to help with your choices. They had a Kargoroo. Cant remember which one.


I cant remember his handle (i think his name is dan - but could be wrong) anyhow they are joining a bunch of us over memorial day....

Message Joonbee, he will know the other barbecue guys handle/name.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Yeah the work and play models make more since for you for sure. These are very well built since they use a car trailer type chassis and box. Forest River is a leader in well built rv's. They may not be the tops in the glitz department, but are tops in build and design since.

Good Luck and let us know if you need any help.

Carey


----------



## DocDzl (Apr 24, 2010)

vexter1 said:


> OK - started the topic yesterday with the 2010 Crewmax TRD 5.7 with towing package and the 28krs - didn't quite feel safe with the setup. So I'm still shopping around. I've found another trailer - a work and play 26DB - according to the web site - the hitch weight is 1065 and trailer weight is 7196 and cargo cap is 5500 - which puts the total trailer load as 13065. But I'm almost 100% positive I would never load that much in the cargo area - I'm thinking about 2000 lbs or so max. Should I or should I not? Would a WD hitch help me get this one done? I appreciate the help again guys - I'm new to towing like this and am still learning - so the help is MUCH appreciated. Thanks!


Although the Tundra is a beast of a 1/2 ton, the actual configuration of the truck and its equipment (including what the Tow Package is combined with) cause differences in towing capacity and also change the carrying capacity of the truck.

You've posted that you have a '10 Crewmax TRD 5.7 with towing package. To determine the actual towing and carrying capacities, it's necessary to also know: Is it a 4X2 or 4X4? What kind of TRD Package (Sport, Rock Warrier, or Off-Road)? Is it a Grade or Limited? Is it (outside chance) an SR5? If you could provide this information, it would be easier to answer the key question, which seems to me to be--What can your Tundra actually haul and carry.

Best Wishes--

Carl

Atlanta, Georgia


----------



## vexter1 (May 18, 2010)

It's a 2010 Crewmax TRD 5.7 with towing package. 4x4. Off-Road TRD. It is an SR5. I plan on keeping as much as possible inside the trailer. Generally we only carry myself and my wife in the truck going to competitions. Nothing in the bed of the truck since a trailer should carry everything we need.

Thanks for the input guys - I'm sorry I'm so new at this - I've always thought a big truck with a lot of engine = a lot of towing power - but as I keep reading I keep finding out that weight is just as if if not more important....ahh the learning curve


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 8, 2010)

The Tundra will be limited by the cargo capacity and the tongue weight will use up a lot of that. It's a great everyday vehicle and towing vehicle but not if you go over the limits. Watch those numbers closely.


----------



## DocDzl (Apr 24, 2010)

vexter1 said:


> It's a 2010 Crewmax TRD 5.7 with towing package. 4x4. Off-Road TRD. It is an SR5. I plan on keeping as much as possible inside the trailer. Generally we only carry myself and my wife in the truck going to competitions. Nothing in the bed of the truck since a trailer should carry everything we need.
> 
> Thanks for the input guys - I'm sorry I'm so new at this - I've always thought a big truck with a lot of engine = a lot of towing power - but as I keep reading I keep finding out that weight is just as if if not more important....ahh the learning curve


OK--A few facts and a little quick math. If I'm reading the Toyota website correctly, your payload capacity is 1515 lbs. and your towing capacity is 10100 lbs. Assuming that you and DW weigh 300 lbs. together (adjust as needed) and you have a full tank of gas (164 lbs.), you'll have a maximum of a little over 1000 lbs of capacity available. Subtract your tongue weight from that figure. If the result is near or less than zero, you're carrying too much. As far as towing capacity goes, I've always been taught that you should not attempt to safely tow more than 70 to 80% of capacity as actual weight, so a 10100 lbs. "capacity" would translate to a 7100 to 8100 lbs. range of actual weight to be towed. If you are towing more, regardless of hitch and sway equipment, you're towing too much to be safe.

The distinction I'm trying to make is between what can possibly be done and what should be done for both personal safety and that of others. In my own case, my Tundra will carry 1680 lbs. and tow 10300 lbs.
My TT, a 268RL, has a dry weight of 5950 lbs., and a carry capacity of 1850 lbs. for a total weight of 7800 lbs. With a tongue weight of 695 lbs., I've got about 500 lbs. of "extra" capacity left in the truck after our weight and the weight of gas is subtracted. In addition, even at a maximum trailer weight, I won't be towing more than 80% of capacity. The result is a towing experience that is neither effortless (too much surface area for that) nor frightening (a weight distribution hitch, sway control and the P3 take care of that).

One alternative that no one has yet mentioned is the possibility of getting a Class B or B+ with a towing capacity of 3500 to 5000 lbs. If you are sticking to a TT, you seriously need to consider a 3/4 ton truck or a smaller (and lighter) TT.

Good luck with whatever you wind up doing.

Best Wishes,

Carl
Atlanta, Georgia


----------



## vexter1 (May 18, 2010)

Perfect - that is about what I had come up with after running numbers today - so I think you're right. Considering I just bought the tundra - it looks like a lighter TH/TT is going to be the answer. Once again - I can't say thanks enough - I just want to be safe, but get the max I can get - u know the routine - LOL - much much appreciated everyone!


----------



## DocDzl (Apr 24, 2010)

vexter1 said:


> Perfect - that is about what I had come up with after running numbers today - so I think you're right. Considering I just bought the tundra - it looks like a lighter TH/TT is going to be the answer. Once again - I can't say thanks enough - I just want to be safe, but get the max I can get - u know the routine - LOL - much much appreciated everyone!


Take a look at the Keystone Outback 230RS and check the numbers. It may be a good alternative.

Happy Camping--

Carl & Margo
Atlanta, Georgia


----------



## BamaOutbackers (Jun 12, 2010)

I see people daily that overload, crappy tires, uneven loading on the roads. My opinion? If you take the necessary precautions and drive safely, you'll be fine.


----------



## DocDzl (Apr 24, 2010)

BamaOutbackers said:


> I see people daily that overload, crappy tires, uneven loading on the roads. My opinion? If you take the necessary precautions and drive safely, you'll be fine.


HELLO--Nice rig. I'd be interested to know how this tows and handles, particularly when going over hills and through mountins.

Happy Camping

Carl & Margo
Atlanta, Georgia


----------



## BamaOutbackers (Jun 12, 2010)

It handles VERY well. I used S mode when Towing and Tow haul mode. The best upgrade I made was the M$chellin E rated tires. I AVERAGE between 8-10 MPG when towing and have seen 11 also. Going up hills, Sure, I get about 4-5 MPG but I don't go up a hill all day either. The tranny is massive in this thing and I've never ever seen the temp gauge climb above normal. I've towed probably around 60k Miles east to west from WY to FL, Arizona to Alabama and in between. Overall, an excellent truck. My 08 Tundra now has 93,000 Miles on it.


----------



## vexter1 (May 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the input guys - I did end up getting a TT style TH - a 2005 Play-Mor Motorosport - 7000 GVWR - about 5200 Dry. I would have loved to go fifth wheel - but with a Crewmax I'd heard it was almost if not impossible. Looks like a double cab will handle it









So far the tundra is handling the TH pretty well - but you KNOW it's back there. About 7-10 MPG from what I can tell (only towed it 2 x's) - but the tranny temp hardly moves and it cruises along in tow/haul mode just fine.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Congrats on your new purchase!


----------



## DocDzl (Apr 24, 2010)

BamaOutbackers said:


> It handles VERY well. I used S mode when Towing and Tow haul mode. The best upgrade I made was the M$chellin E rated tires. I AVERAGE between 8-10 MPG when towing and have seen 11 also. Going up hills, Sure, I get about 4-5 MPG but I don't go up a hill all day either. The tranny is massive in this thing and I've never ever seen the temp gauge climb above normal. I've towed probably around 60k Miles east to west from WY to FL, Arizona to Alabama and in between. Overall, an excellent truck. My 08 Tundra now has 93,000 Miles on it.


Great testament to the way the Tundra is put together!!!

There are a number of Tundra owners on the ToyotaNation site who state that they tow as much (or sometimes more) than you do. Although I personally would not do so (I no longer jump out of airplanes like I didwhen I was younger either), the fact that you have been doing so and that the rear axle and drive train have not given you problems is impressive.

I definitely agree that the Tundra is an overall excellent truck--

Happy Camping!

Carl and Margo
Atlanta, Georgia

PS--Will try to post outside kitchen/sink photo if I can. Basically, there is a molded gray "tub" that fits onto/into the fold-down "lid" of the compartment. There should be a bungy cord included that is secured on/in the bottom of the compartment and which stretches over the top of the "tub" and secures at the middle front of the "tub". This holds the sink and the stove in place. The propane hose is a quick-disconnect that will mate to an outlet under the trailer several feet from the compartment (don't know which way--right or left--because of your particular model. Best--cgc


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

BamaOutbackers said:


> It handles VERY well. I used S mode when Towing and Tow haul mode. The best upgrade I made was the M$chellin E rated tires. I AVERAGE between 8-10 MPG when towing and have seen 11 also. Going up hills, Sure, I get about 4-5 MPG but I don't go up a hill all day either. The tranny is massive in this thing and I've never ever seen the temp gauge climb above normal. I've towed probably around 60k Miles east to west from WY to FL, Arizona to Alabama and in between. Overall, an excellent truck. My 08 Tundra now has 93,000 Miles on it.


Have you weighed the rig? Just curious what your rear axle weight is? That's where 1/2 tons and even 3/4 tons tend to struggle...

The E tires are a very good idea.


----------



## BamaOutbackers (Jun 12, 2010)

I have not weighed it. I want to, but usually when I leave a job I don't have much time to get to the next or I just forget too. I went to a loves to do it but the guy was a real **** about it, so I just left.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

BamaOutbackers said:


> I have not weighed it. I want to, but usually when I leave a job I don't have much time to get to the next or I just forget too. I went to a loves to do it but the guy was a real **** about it, so I just left.


I was just curious there. With Air bags and Load E tires, you probably feel good. I guess with those miles, the rear end seems to be handling the weight, but I bet you're over on the mfg reccomnedations...


----------



## Shizon (Oct 22, 2007)

Congrats on your purchase.

You know, I've been towing a 28RSDS with my 07 Tundra DC for about 2.5 years now and let me tell you, the smallest adjustment can make the biggest difference. I have airbags for the rear end, and going from, say 10psi to 15 psi makes a huge difference for the better. So, if nobody has said so yet, make sure you get a good sway control and make sure it's adjusted correctly. I use the reese dual cam system and it works fine. I just purchased a set of Firestone Destination AT tires, load C, today and will tow with them next month. Make sure you're using the tow/haul switch and put it in "S" for perfect control.

All will be beautiful.

Sean


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I have seen a ton and I mean a ton of double cab tundras towing 30 foot mid pro 5ers this year. I think its the new fad.

Carey


----------



## TundraRoo (Mar 9, 2010)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I have seen a ton and I mean a ton of double cab tundras towing 30 foot mid pro 5ers this year. I think its the new fad.
> 
> Carey


Don't you mean a 1/2 Ton of double cab Tundras?


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Yep the new 1/2 ton double cab tundras. There are way more overweight tundras than underweight tundras out here on the highways, lol

By the end of summer Im sure I'll see one all wadded up in a crash. Had one pass me the other day doing 80 mph with a 32 foot cougar 5er in tow. It wont be long and I will have a ugly post to put on here...

Carey


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

I spent the last 2 years with an 07 tundra towing my trailer and while i am not going to bash it i will say it was one of my worse vehicles. It had plenty of power and plenty of problems!

I do feel they are more than capable to tow a travel trailer up to 8k lbs, but a 5er has a lot of tongue weight for any 1/2 ton truck. There is a world of difference between the tundra and any HD rated truck, while i am no faster than before i no longer feel that the trailer has control of me.


----------



## BamaOutbackers (Jun 12, 2010)

I never go above like 65 when towing. Whats the point?


----------



## DocDzl (Apr 24, 2010)

BamaOutbackers said:


> I never go above like 65 when towing. Whats the point?


That seems to be a "sweet spot" for the Tundra. Mine registers about 2100 rpm at that speed on level ground and seldom goes above 3000 rpm regardless of gradient. Well below the max HP and Torque points, but well suited to the 4.30 gearing and the load.

Happy Camping !!!

Carl & Margo
Atlanta, Georgia


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

BamaOutbackers said:


> I never go above like 65 when towing. Whats the point?


And as it has been mentioned before, ST tires are only rated for 65 MPH.

Bob


----------



## Starbuc71 (Jan 5, 2009)

Vexter1, I also have a tundra. I have a 2008 Dbl cab 4x4. By far it's the best truck I have ever owned and I have owned a lot of trucks. I don't think any truck is a perfect truck, even the die hard F250/350 owners. If you like it and it gives you no problems, that's all that matters. We just traded our Outback wich weighed about 7500lb. The truck pulled it fine, you did know it was back there especially when we had our golf cart in the side toy door. We recently just purchased a Fun Finder extra XT275.
http://www.cruiserrv.com/fun-finder-xtra/model-xt_275/specifications.html

It is only 5500lbs and has a great floorplan. If you looking for something that tows awsome and has cargo and a great living space this is it. I just towed it back from Virgina and it towed like a dream. I am ver very happy with this unit


----------

